# No more Guitar One



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I just read in Guitar player that _Guitar One_ is no longer.

Seems times are getting tough with the guitar magazine business.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well considering these things are 80% advertising you would think they would be doing fine.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I just read in Guitar player that _Guitar One_ is no longer.
> 
> Seems times are getting tough with the guitar magazine business.


No wonder, all their readers are too busy online in forums like this one. Pretty tough competition!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well considering these things are 80% advertising you would think they would be doing fine.


Exact reason why I don't buy them, or any other magazine for that matter.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

just another bad guitar mag biting the dust.

haven't bought a guitar magazine in about 10 years.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hoser said:


> just another bad guitar mag biting the dust.
> 
> haven't bought a guitar magazine in about 10 years.


 
Guitar One is way better than Guitar World. I'd would have rather seen Guitar World bit the dust.


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

I usually buy Guitar World, but only like once every few months, this had some interesting stuff on Rush, Randy Rhoads, Ozzy + Zakk Wylde, and the White Stripes. But there's no doubt at all that I couldn't find it all on the net if I wanted to.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

chaoscypher said:


> I usually buy Guitar World, but only like once every few months, this had some interesting stuff on Rush, Randy Rhoads, Ozzy + Zakk Wylde, and the White Stripes. But there's no doubt at all that I couldn't find it all on the net if I wanted to.


I got fed up with guitar world after a buying a few issues evry six months. seems like guitar player has more substance to it if you ask me.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

I gave up on guitar magazines a long time ago. There just isn't enough in them that interests me. When I say that I mean who they are interviewing, which tabs they are transcribing, album reviews stuff like that. I have my online stuff for that. That way I can find exactly what I want, when I want and I don't even have to pay for it. I can read the interviews about the bands and guitar players that I actually enjoy. Find the tabs I'm actually going to play. I don't have to sift through 80 pages of ad's and shitty bands to find just one little blurb about a band I like, I can google it and find entire websites about it.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

Lately I have had guitar world and guitar player mag subscriptions as gifts
and I would have to say I read the guitar player ones cover to cover 
but am having a tough time even leafing thru guitar world...
and they are chocked full of ads....
I hope my script to guitar world runs out soon.....lol

Auger


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not sad to see them go down the tubes. I used to be a subscriber, but after my second issue, they stopped posting the mp3's to thier website and started charging the subscribers an additional $2.00 per issue for the accompanying CD with the MP3's (which were full of advertising also). When they pulled that stunt, they lost 100's of subscribers and they had to shut down thier online forum for a period because of the backlash. And the demise was inevitable. When one publishing company owns all the mags in a certain area - Guitar One, Guitar Player, Guitar World, Acoustic Guitar Player, etc..., economics isn't hard - the bottom line rules. Check and see who the owner and publisher of these mags are, what a surprise!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In the pre-internet days guitar magazines were virtually the only way of knowing the outside world of guitar. 

Guitar Player was great in the '70s, got watered down with big hair nonsense in the '80s but rebounded later to their previous standards. I like GP now, it serves my interests quicker than constant surfing the www, but it also leads me to great stuff online.

Acoustic Guitar Magazine serves my interests likewise.

Guitarist from the UK is pretty good too, but expensive.

All the others, well...I let my students show me what they like.

There have been too many magazines doing too little of substance for far too long, to their own demise.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i read each issue of guitar player, cover to cover, at least three times.

i need to get a life...

-dh


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a subscription to Guitar One the last couple of years, I really enjoyed the lessons, and the lack of celebrity hype stuff. One of my heroes, Alex Lifeson was on the cover of the final issue !!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I subscribe to guitar player and enjoy reading it cover to cover. I buy guitar world once in a while mostly because I like watching the gear reviews and there are some interesting articles sometimes - mostly adds though. Guitar One - not so much the guy they had doing gear reviews was brutal! 

I also like Vintage Guitar mag.

I know I could find most of the mags info online but, I already have to fight for computer time so a tangible mag is comforting for me. 

:banana:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you use the Go Train or the TTC a lot for work like I do, it's nice to have something like GP as an alternative read, VG is good too, but a little large to haul around.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> Well considering these things are 80% advertising you would think they would be doing fine.


yeah really...

A last summer I went on a trip, it was a long flight so I bought a couple of guitar magazines. I don't think I ever will again. 95% of it was just ads and as for the interviews and tabs, it's really not anything I can't find online. As for their reviews, they seemed to be pushing the name brand stuff and rarely did I see any boutique or even remotely interesting gear. It took me maybe 15 minutes with each magazine to get through anything even remotely interesting...I certainly wouldn't mind if the last of them went out of business..


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

In the immortal words of Igon... "Print is dead."


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I am not sad to see them go down the tubes. I used to be a subscriber, but after my second issue, they stopped posting the mp3's to thier website and started charging the subscribers an additional $2.00 per issue for the accompanying CD with the MP3's (which were full of advertising also). When they pulled that stunt, they lost 100's of subscribers and they had to shut down thier online forum for a period because of the backlash.


I did the same thing. I had taken out a subscription for a few years to help support my kids when they were selling subs through school but enough was enough. I like some of the British magazines better and Vintage Guitar magazine but the price of those is astronomical so I only treat myself occasionally.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

Speaking as a geezer(46), I really can't get excited over what's in most of these magazines and even if I do see something remotely interesting, it's just a VERY short little article, then tons of ads. And then there's the price.......I wouldn't mind shelling out the cash if there was lots of good stuff in there but I just don't see the value in most of these magazines.

Guitar Player magazine used to have very in depth articles back in the early eighties, back then the magazine was quite thick and didn't have so many ads in it but now the articles are more like a little side note. Just not worth it IMHO.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I_cant_play said:


> A last summer I went on a trip, it was a long flight so I bought a couple of guitar magazines. I don't think I ever will again. 95% of it was just ads It took me maybe 15 minutes with each magazine to get through anything even remotely interesting.


I had the exact same experience. The only time I buy these is when I am flying and just want something to look through while in the air. With the last guitar mag I bought I was basically done with it before we even got in the air!  Seriously, it was pathetic. 

TG


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

to be honest, I'm surprised so many of them have been in business as long as they have. Sometimes I really wonder why anyone would buy them..


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> In the immortal words of Igon... "Print is dead."



Some people prefer reading from paper vs reading on a screen....not all of 'em are old buggers either! lol


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Back when i was a guitar player i had a subscription to Guitar One and then later Guitar World. I agree that Guitar One was definately the better of the two, it tended to have better lessons and reviews i thought. Guitar world was more about stories and interviews i found.

I never bothered with any subscriptions to mags when i switched to Bass, and i'm glad i didn't Pete Wentz from Fall Out Boy was on the cover of one of the Bass Magazines lately..... Fall Out Boy?!?! not what i think of when i think great bass playing


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Kind of a bummer. Was the better N. American guitar magazine with tabs. I learned a lot from that stuff when I first started playing.

Like people said though, was overpriced and littered with ads.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> In the immortal words of Igon... "Print is dead."


...apparently, this has escaped the notice of publishers, advertisers, retailers and readers. it follows the demise of radio, television and film, which have all disappeared, as well as books and newspapers.

-dh


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i read each issue of guitar player, cover to cover, at least three times.
> 
> i need to get a life...
> 
> -dh



I used to. Molenda ruined it for me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> I used to. Molenda ruined it for me.


...how so?

personally, i like molenda - he's very human.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

"Some people prefer reading from paper vs reading on a screen"
Tough... one day, paper will be gone.
And the sooner it can happen, the better


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Some people prefer reading from paper vs reading on a screen"
> Tough... one day, paper will be gone.
> And the sooner it can happen, the better


...why?

-dh


----------

